# Change Fuel Filters of 2008 Ford Super Duty



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am getting to the point where I need to change my fuel filters on my 08 F250 for the first time. A week or so ago I had a tire blow out and got a new at the dealer and I saw a sign in the service drive that it costs $170 for fuel filter change.

For you DIY'ers, what is involved, price for filters at auto parts etc.

Thanks!

I remember changing the one on my 2001 F250 and it was easy but the 2008 have two filters I think and I have not even looked for them under the hood yet.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Let me caution you to change those filters - I skimped on mine, the dealer wanted 320 bucks to do it, I said no, I can do it myself, then put it off. Got a batch of dirty fuel, not water, dirt, plugged up the primary filter ( under the frame rail ), no alarm lights no nothing, except the truck quit pulling and ran slower and slower. When I got to a place to stop 20 miles further, damage done. When the injectors run low on fuel pressure, they fail. Cost was 2 grand to replace half of them, another 1500 for the other half.

And Ford won't warranty unless you can prove filter change as per manual. You can do yourself, need a 1/2" ratchet to uncap the small one on top of the engine, and the same underneath the truck alongside the frame rail, it's in the manual, and in the box with the filter. Filter is 88 bucks for the pair at NAPA, takes 20 minutes to do both if you are slow. Use a drain pan, keep the drained fuel from out of our waterways on the one under the truck. There is a bleed valve on the filter under the truck, bleed any residual pressure off before spinning the cover off.

Good luck, it's not hard, just a bit messy.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

$88 bucks do it yourself as said. Me personally, $80 bucks more, you don't get your hands dirty, don't have to worry about throwing fuel away, documented at dealer for future warranty issues, I'd do the dealer. Sometimes its a pain getting all the air out of the system and your truck may not start. good luck.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I just had mine done at Reliance Ford in La Porte. Cost was $120 installed and is well worth not having to get my hands dirty.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kimsarah (Nov 2, 2008)

It is always better to go to a proffesional.

I had the same problem with my Ford F250 and it cost me something like 110$.


----------

